# Gefrierschrank umbauen



## zcei (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

eigentlich hab ich bei mir im Zimmer nen Kühlschrank stehen. Aber mein Dad wollte den jetzt haben für ne kleine Wohnung in ner anderen Stadt und im Gegenzug kann ich ihm evtl einen alten Gefrierschrank aus den Rippen leiern.

Nun haben sich Frink und ich so überlegt, dass ja das Kühlprinzip so ziemlich das gleiche ist wie das, was auch Kokü usw machen, oder nicht!?

Also müsste man doch mit genügend umbauarbeiten eine kleine Kühlung hinkriegen können oder?

Also die Ideen an sich:

Umbauen ala KoKü mit Kupferspitze
Zwischenböden raustrennen und ganzen PC reinstellen
Als Chiller für ne WaKü umbauen
Dice drin lagern  als letzte Nutzmöglichkeit 

Es geht nicht darum, was Zeitaufwendig ist, denn das wird dann ein Projekt was einfach gemacht wird wenn Zeit da ist.
Die Frage ist nur erstmal ob es generell möglich ist / ob horrende Kosten (außer Strom) auf uns zukommen 

Danke für eure Hilfe, wenn ich den Schrank bekomm und wir das umsetzen wirds sicherlich nen TB geben


----------



## Patrickclouds (10. Dezember 2010)

kosten sind etwa 1000-1500 euro für entsprechendes werkzeug plus materialkosten für den umbau.

du brauchst:
vakuumpumpe
monteurhilfe und füllschläuche
autogenes schweißgerät mit sauerstoff und propan oder azetylen
rohrschneider
rohrentgrater
schraderventilkerndreher
kapillarrohrschneider
stickstoff oder argon zum abdrücken der anlage für dichtheitstest
kältemittel


----------



## zøtac (10. Dezember 2010)

war das nicht irgendwie so das die Kühlung  von Küh/Gefrierschränken nicht darauf ausgelegt ist dauerhaft Hitze abzuleiten und deshalb irgendwann schlapp macht?^^
Ansonsten, für den Werkzeug und Materialpreis würd ich mir lieber ne Kaskade kaufen


----------



## zcei (10. Dezember 2010)

Oo

ähhm der Gefrierschrank ist noch zusammengebaut 

Ich dachte mir das so, dass es ja einen bereich gibt wo er die Kälte ableitet zur Rückwand (?) des Gefrierschranks.
Und wenn man da sozusagen den Übergang hinbastelt zum Kupferblock?!

So ein Mörderprojekt mit autogenen Schweißgeräten usw hatte ich jetzt nicht vor 

Edit: @zotac.. dieses Teil das heiß wird (kenn den Fachnamen grad nicht ) kann man ja mt Deltalüffi wakü oder was auch immer kühlen 
Und soll ja auch nicht 2 tage am stück ableiten, aber so 2-3 stunden zum benchen. dann brauch man nicht immer dice rankarren (klar das ist kälter)


----------



## Patrickclouds (10. Dezember 2010)

ohne am kreislauf rumzubasteln wirst du damit nix gescheites machen können. wie oben schon erwähnt ohne umbau ist ein gefrierschrank nicht dafür ausgelegt eine permanent heizende wärmequelle zu kühlen.
also der kreislauf muss geöffnet werden und dann benötigt man das entsprechende werkzeug.
wirklich brauchbar ist vom gefrierschrank eigentlich nur der kompressor. vorrausgesetzt dieser ist ausreichend dimensioniert. unter 8-9 ccm hubvolumen würd ich da nicht anfangen. ansonsten wäre nur noch der verflüssiger auf der rückseite wieder zu verwerten. aber das teil ist meistens zu groß, daher lieber was  kleines kompaktes kaufen.

ohne den kühlkreislauf zu öffnen bleibt dir nur die möglichkeit zu versuchen, den verdampfer aus dem inneren des kühlschranks zu komprimieren (also aufrollen oder ähnliches) und damit dann einen wasserbehälter mit wasser-frostschutzgemisch zu kühlen. 
wieviel last du damit schaffen kannst und bei welchen temperaturen hängt von der verdichterleistung und der länge und durchmesser des kapillarrohrs ab.
da hilft nur testen.


----------



## zcei (10. Dezember 2010)

hm okay, danke dir auf jeden Fall schonmal für deine Hilfe.

Wer mit solchen Sachen LN2 herstellt hat bei mir eine gewisse Grundseriösität 

Wo liegt denn genau das Problem beim dauerhaften kühlen?
Dass ein Bauteil zu warm wird, oder dass die Kühlleistung zu gering ist, sodass das Gas iwann zu warm wird!?

Dann wäre da deine Möglichkeit mit dem Aufrollen. Das wäre dann so eine Art Waterchiller oder?


----------



## Patrickclouds (10. Dezember 2010)

also das problem liegt erstens darin, dass es unterschiedliche typen von verdichtern gibt, hbp mbp und lbp.
diese sind verschiedene einsatzgebiete ausgelegt. hoher oder niedriger saugdruck. daraus resultiert dann auch die verschiedenen druckverhältnisse und entsprechend die motorleistung.
zweite problem ist das drosselorgan. die länge des kapillarrohres und der durchmesser ist ausschlaggebend welche last abgeführt werden kann. langes dünnes kapillarrohr welches nur geringe kältemittelmengen durchlässt kann weniger last abführen als ein kürzeres und dickeres kapillarrohr. und da ein kühlschrank darauf ausgelegt ist, dass dieser überwiegend geschlossen ist und dadurch nur sehr wenig leistung abgeführt werden muss, wird dort ein sehr langes dünnes kapillarrohr verwendet. im vergleich zu einer cpu die mit 200-300 watt heiztsieht man, dass mit dieser auslegung an ein kühlen der cpu nicht zu denken ist. selbst wenn du eine schwache cpu hast, die noch gekühlt werden kann (also die kokü bricht nicht ein), dann wird die überhitzung am verdichter so groß, dass dieser von dem geringen volumenstrom nicht ausreichend gekühlt werden kann. demzufolge wird der verdichter nicht lange leben.

ja chiller wäre die einzigste sache die du damit versuchen kannst ohne groß rumzubasteln


----------



## NCphalon (10. Dezember 2010)

Is eigentlich der Verdampfer einer Raumklimaanlage leistungsfähig genug für die Hitze einer CPU?


----------



## zcei (10. Dezember 2010)

Daraus resultiert dann, dass ein "einbauen" in den Gefrierschrank auch nichts bringt, richtig? Weil da ja die gleiche Wattzahl abgebaut werden muss...

Werden das dann glaube ich mal mit dem Waterchiller versuchen... Sobald dann der Schrank zur Verfügung steht


----------



## Patrickclouds (10. Dezember 2010)

der komplette rechner is zuviel. beim wasserchiller haste den vortiel, dass die große wassermenge das ganze etwas puffern kann.

wie will man den verdampfer einer klimaanlage auf die cpu bekommen? 
oder willst nur die kalte luft über die cpu blasen lassen wo wiederrum nen luft kühlkörper sitzt?


----------



## zcei (11. Dezember 2010)

Ok dann wird das wohl das Projekt der Wahl 

Mal sehen, obs was wird.
Wenn nen Kühlschrank normalerweise so -20°C schafft und der AGB der Runtergekühlt wird groß genug ist dürften ja recht gute Temps machbar sein..
also im gegensatz zu Lu/wakü
Dice ist ja nochmal nen andres Kaliber^^


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. Dezember 2010)

ja, aber das runterkühlen kann bei 30l oder mehr auch gerne mal 20std dauern 
(ohne dass da der rechner heizt)


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Dice ist ja nochmal nen andres Kaliber^^


Allerdings... ich merke schon bei meiner SS den Unterschied zwischen selbiger und DICE recht deutlich, da ist bestimmt ne Differenz von 25°C, die sich schon bemerkbar macht...
(außer, man bencht jetzt draußen mit der Kokü, dann gehts auch) 

Bin mal gepspannt was aus dem Projekt wird.


----------



## zcei (11. Dezember 2010)

Naja meine Intention wars ja auch nicht einen DiceErsatz ranzuschaffen, sondern einfach nur nen nettes Bastelprojekt mit Frink zu finden, um mal wieder unsrem Hobby zu fröhnen^^

Und es immernoch allemal besser als nen LuKü... dann kann man auch mal "kurzfristig" den Selfmade-Chilller anschmeißen.. wenn man mal ne Graka testen will ohne das CPU limitiert, oder einfach für nen paar SafeRuns etc..
geht halt eig immer mal wieder ganz gut

Jetz muss das nurnoch mit dem Gefrierschrank klappen  Die Frau meines vaters findet die Aktion super da er nur ein Jahr im Keller doof rumstand, mein Dad wills iwie noch nicht so 
Naja das kommt noch


----------



## streega (11. Dezember 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...01-waterchiller-eigenbau-alltagstauglich.html

Die aktuellen Rechner OC Werte siehst du in meiner Signatur . Ich benutze den Kühlschrank schon seit über 2 Jahren


----------



## zcei (11. Dezember 2010)

Hmm ist ja nen bisschen was anderes, aber macht schonmal mut 

Ich glaub das wird was 
Und sieht auf jeden Fall extrem aus  So mit den ganzen Teilen da  Freu mich jetzt schon drauf

Danke für eure ganzen Tipps


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> (außer, man bencht jetzt draußen mit der Kokü, dann gehts auch)



dabei mus man aber berücksichtigen, dass die kokü deutlich an leistung verliert.
je kälter du verflüssigst, desto geringer der druckabfall und desto weniger kältemittel geht durch das kapillarrohr. demzufolge hast du natürlich geringere temperaturen weil der verdichter immer noch auf der niederdruckseite saugt, aber weniger kältemittel auf der nd seite ist. allerdings kannst du mit weniger massestrom nicht mehr die abwärme abführen, die die kokü bei normaler zimmer temperatur schaffen würde.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Dezember 2010)

Patrickclouds schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> wie will man den verdampfer einer klimaanlage auf die cpu bekommen?
> oder willst nur die kalte luft über die cpu blasen lassen wo wiederrum nen luft kühlkörper sitzt?



Sry, meinte die Verflüssiger-Einheit^^

un da hängt ma dann en Verdampfer drann den ma auf die CPU schraubt.


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Dezember 2010)

Um es nochmal zu sagen, Zcei und ich sind Bastler mit Leib und Seele, wir habn uns auch einen Benchtable und nen Northbridgepot gebaut, obwohl wir sie eig kaum brauchen. Die Grundintention ist es eigentlich aus dem alten Ding irgendwas cooles () zu baun dass uns beim benchen mehr oder weniger hilfreich ist 
Wenn ihr diesbezüglich ideen habt, immer raus damit, Zcei und ich setzen uns ran


----------



## Speed-E (12. Dezember 2010)

Wäre es da nicht eine Idee die eine Gefriertruhe mit Wasser/Glykol -gemisch zu füllen und als Reservoir zu nutzen? Dann hat man auch einen Kühlwasserpuffer.

Da ist das ewige Problem mit dem Kondenswasser am Kühler nur gegeben.


----------



## zcei (12. Dezember 2010)

Ja so in etwa wirds das jetzt werden.

die Kapillare werden gezwirbelt oder wie das sein muss (werd wenn es so weit ist Patrickclouds nochmal anschreiben ) und dann wird ein Gemisch mit Gefrierschutz genommen. Und dann wird auch Frinks WaKü mal wieder aktiviert 

Das einzige was evtl noch angeschafft wird ist ne 230v Pumpe sonst müsste alles da sein, und wird verbastelt


----------

